
Simple Chart Of Embeddable Scripting Options In Erlang - mnemonik
http://erlanginside.com/simple-chart-of-embeddable-scripting-options-in-erlang-157
======
rubyrescue
Hey, I made this. I'd love feedback if there are other Erlang projects for
embedding scripting languages that I missed.I've been focused on Lua (erl-lua
and erlua) and I know about erlang_js but haven't found anything else to-date.

